# Few more pics of the almost complete car.



## slipknot91 (May 5, 2009)

Here is my latest progress. Had a bump in the road with my brand new aluminum radiator. Caught my boy punching holes in it with a flat screwdriver. He's just 3 yro and he thought he was working on it. I didn't get too mad. Click on the images for full size.


----------



## slipknot91 (May 5, 2009)

Here is the little mechanic.


----------



## mattmc2003 (May 5, 2009)

specs on motor and tranny?


----------



## slipknot91 (May 5, 2009)

Sorry bout all the pollen on the car. It hasen't moved from that spot in about 10 months,lol. Soon as my new radiator is fabbed up, I'll drop it in and get it tuned and put up some numbers and videos:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## slipknot91 (May 5, 2009)

mattmc2003 said:


> specs on motor and tranny?



Got another post in this section with all that information. I made a new thread because its been awhile. 

Stock bottom end 302 with Gt40p heads worked over by me. (Springs, ported intake runners, polished exhaust runners, 5 angle valve job.)
Edelbrock Intake with 1'' spacer gasket ported. All the other normal boltons and upgrades. 

Turbonetics T72 Turbo with a Pony Down stage 1 hotside. Coldside is home made from mandrel bent aluminum. JGS 44mm wastegate and Tial 50mm BOV.

AODE tranny just rebuilt by me and changed over to full manual since my cars computer wont support electronic shift. Supposed to be on a 95 mustang. All new red alto clutches and kolene steels. Mechanical diode, hardened input shaft staked in and all new servos and accumulators. Should be good for 800ish horses at the wheels.

Fresh 3:73 .1 rear end with girdled cover and 31 spline axles. Explorer 31 spline carrier with new Richmond mini spool. 5 lug swap with new brakes all the way around. New FRPP ALuminum driveshaft and Metco driveshaft loop. Competition Engineering bolt/weld in full length subframes with seat supports.


----------



## mattmc2003 (May 5, 2009)

Cool. I gotta buddy building a 93 coupe now. dss 347 block, all forged internals, not sure what though. AFR's, turbonetics 76mm turbo. I think he is going the blow thru carb route


----------



## slipknot91 (May 5, 2009)

Cool. Yea if you know what your doing the blow thru setup can make some killer power. I don't know nothing about a carb. 

Whenever I split this 302 in half, which will be soon I suppose, I'm thinking 383 with a box intake and the same turbo will be the way I go.

And nooooo chebby guys, not your 383. A stroked 351.


----------



## mattmc2003 (May 5, 2009)

good times. MM&FF had an awesome writeup on progress of a turbo 5.0 stock engine here while back. You see it? I thin they got it in the tens with stock internals. Id have to find it.


----------



## slipknot91 (May 5, 2009)

I seen that. THere is a guy about a hour and a half from me that has atleast 5 cars with my set-up going low 5's in the eighth. And they are daily driven. Shop is HED Harrel Engine Dyno. One of those cars is stock e7 heads and an AOD. THats moving on right there.

The stock block can take some abuse as long as the tune is correct. RPM's is what kills them. Keep em under 6500 and keep the tune right, they will last forever.


----------



## 056 kid (May 5, 2009)

how much boost you planning on?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 5, 2009)

slipknot91 said:


> And nooooo chebby guys, not your 383. A stroked 351.



Ahhh yes, 383, the cheaper way to go. I know of some quick 408s that have twice the $$$ and run the same as our 383. The 383 seems to take the spray much better though.

Kool build!!! She's looking good!


----------



## slipknot91 (May 5, 2009)

056 kid said:


> how much boost you planning on?



Not sure yet. I have a 10psi spring in the wastegate now but I'm also using a manual boost controller so the spring don't matter. What ever will get me to around 650 at the wheels and I'll leave it at that. I want to try to make it live a while so I can just drive it during these spring and summer months. Been down soo long I can't stand it.


----------



## mattmc2003 (May 5, 2009)

The guys at modular powerhouse in cartersville told my buddy he could make 575 easy and reliably on his setup, and he could crank out 750 or so if he wanted for the strip.


----------



## slipknot91 (May 5, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ahhh yes, 383, the cheaper way to go. I know of some quick 408s that have twice the $$$ and run the same as our 383. The 383 seems to take the spray much better though.
> 
> Kool build!!! She's looking good!



Thanks. Yea I like the 383 because its not used much. I really don't want to follow the rules and do what everyone else is. 408 is good for all motor applications but unless your using a "R" block or some type of dart block they wont live long. Guess its got to do with the lack of cylinder wall after all that boring to get it to that cubic inch. The 383 retains alot of the blocks integrity.


----------



## slipknot91 (May 5, 2009)

mattmc2003 said:


> The guys at modular powerhouse in cartersville told my buddy he could make 575 easy and reliably on his setup, and he could crank out 750 or so if he wanted for the strip.



Heck yea. 575 will live a long time on the street. I just don't know how streetable a carb set up is though. Like I said, me and carbs just dont get along. I like to be able to get in and turn the key,lol. 

There are alot of guys half filling their blocks and making almost 1000 to the wheels. Not very good for a daily driver because of the lack of cooling, but it makes them live alot longer that way.


----------



## mattmc2003 (May 5, 2009)

I helped a friend build a motor in his 02gt. Forged shortblock, stage 3 heads and cams, and all bolt ons. It was an awesome car. The first guy he had tune it was a dope, it had no low end power. The timing would never come up on the low end. Turns out the original tuner had it so lean down low, the computer wouldn't allow any more timing or something like that. So we take it to MPH to get it tuned. I thought we had some cool stuff....till i got to watch other guys dyno in front of us...it kinda bursted our all motor bubble, but it was still cool. There was a guy with an identical setup 02GT ahead of us...but it had about 11 lbs of boost...and he maxed out his #40 injectors. They shut it down at 5500 rpm and still made 565 at the wheels. Also a gt500. Some sissy guy just bought it, knew nothing bout cars. He was reading a magazine while they dynoed his car. He could care less. With a tune, pulley, and CAI it made 500 +. Im not sure exact number. And i thought we were cool.....lol.


----------



## mattmc2003 (May 5, 2009)

slipknot91 said:


> Heck yea. 575 will live a long time on the street. I just don't know how streetable a carb set up is though. Like I said, me and carbs just dont get along. I like to be able to get in and turn the key,lol.
> 
> There are alot of guys half filling their blocks and making almost 1000 to the wheels. Not very good for a daily driver because of the lack of cooling, but it makes them live alot longer that way.



I think he is on the cheap now, and is just getting by with it for a while.


----------



## slipknot91 (May 5, 2009)

I haven't done alot with a modular yet. I got a friend I work with that put a 5.4 in a 04 Gt Saleen Clone he built and sprayed it with a 200 shot. He put down right at 600 on a Mustang dyno. That 5.4 took the spray well. He keeps trying to talk me into droping one in my car but I think its more trouble than its worth. I'm a true blue pushrod guy so it probably isn't going to happen.

Modulars do sound good though and If you got the chops to do it, a cam swap on a 4 valve sounds killer. Those motors hit hard as:censored:


----------



## mattmc2003 (May 5, 2009)

The prob with the 4.6 is, its pretty close to maxed out factory. Without going really radical, cam and heads is only worth bout 50hp. My bud was just shy of 300 at the wheels on dynojet. The original tune was on a mustang dyno. Second guy said somehow the mustang dyno can be manipulated, and thats what the first guy did. He manipulated the cars weight factor somehow and it showed big numbers, without any work on his part. He picked up from 120hp at 2500rpm to over 220hp at 2500 rpm with the "real" tune. Guy said he was makin 299 peak, turned out to be only 260 on the dynojet. The real tune got it to 287.


----------



## slipknot91 (May 5, 2009)

Yea, Guys use the mustang dynos improperly sometimes to their advantage. Their acctualy good dynos to have if used correctly. You can get a real good street worthy number if you factor in the car weight correctly, altitude, windage, and barometric pressure. When used the right way usually they will read lower than a dynojet. Got a guy in town that has one and its called a DYNOMITE. You can actually do quarter mile runs on it and it give you 60ft times, 660 ft times and the 1/4 mile time. I'm not sure it will display and ET though. Its a blast during a dyno day that we have once a year. Really draws a crowd of people.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Jun 28, 2009)

slipknot91 said:


> Thanks. Yea I like the 383 because its not used much. I really don't want to follow the rules and do what everyone else is. 408 is good for all motor applications but unless your using a "R" block or some type of dart block they wont live long. Guess its got to do with the lack of cylinder wall after all that boring to get it to that cubic inch. The 383 retains alot of the blocks integrity.


The 383 does not retain any more block integrity compared to a 408 or 418. The only difference is the stroke, they all use a 4.030 bore.

Stock block.........

4.030 bore x 3.750 stroke = 383
4.030 bore x 3.850 stroke = 393
4.030 bore x 4.000 stroke = 408
4.030 bore x 4.100 stroke = 418
4.030 bore x 4.250 stroke = 434

Aftermarket block with siamese bore.........

4.125 bore x 3.750 stroke = 400
4.125 bore x 3.850 stroke = 412
4.125 bore x 4.000 stroke = 427
4.125 bore x 4.100 stroke = 438
4.125 bore x 4.250 stroke = 454

The Dart and World block can be bored to 4.200.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jun 29, 2009)

slipknot91 said:


> Got another post in this section with all that information. I made a new thread because its been awhile.
> 
> Stock bottom end 302 with Gt40p heads worked over by me. (Springs, ported intake runners, polished exhaust runners, 5 angle valve job.)
> Edelbrock Intake with 1'' spacer gasket ported. All the other normal boltons and upgrades.
> ...


Hey slip, you mentioned you're running the gt 40 p's. Do you like em. Also, you say you did your own porting. What did you port, hopefully just the exhaust bump in the exhaust port. I believe that head will do pretty well for you. My last car had a 347, scat crank, h- beam rods, hand assembled by me and my brother. The heads were the old TFS high ports, titanium valves, Heads by Rick in Hollywood ,Fla did the heads, ported, polished, shaved, block was also decked. My gt 40 intake and the heads were also extrude honed and i tell ya the Extrude Hone process is awesome for a motor. They flow so much more. DId you ever flow bench your heads? My car ran 7.30's in the 1/8, never was on the 1/4mile.
It ran that on the motor, never felt the need for a power adder, but i prefer a turbo like you chose. Good luck with your setup, keep us posted man, later.


----------



## slipknot91 (Jun 29, 2009)

I ported the intakes with a milling machine at work. Just opened them up to a 351 intake gasket. Went back nside with a carbide grinding wheel and cut spirals as far as I could without hitting the valve stems. Opened the exhaust ports to match the gaskets and ground off the thermactor bumps. The valve job was done by a local machine shop and when I got them back I assembled the heads with the high .600'' lift springs and new valves and guides, etc.
They are pretty good heads for the money. 

Feel bad posting this because I just got rid of the project about 2 weeks ago. I got burned out on this thing and was running out of money to fund it. Even if I had finished it, I couldn't afford to maintain it when I started racing it. I traded the almost completed project for another Mustang that I can daily drive. Couple more years I may start a new project and do things a little mor different than last time. I still was second guessing myself about some of the things I had done and had other stuff I wanted to do differently. I'll post pics of the new ride shortly.


----------



## slipknot91 (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## slipknot91 (Jun 29, 2009)

The white vert is the car I traded for. The only thing I've done to it so far is change wheels. It had Saleens on it 18x9's and I hate big wheels so I switched them out for some Prostars from Jegs and new tires. The car just came from the paint booth in April. It is pearl with silver flake in the clear. The top is brand new and the whole suspension is brand new from front to back. Has a fresh 306 with a B cam and TRW flat top pistons and Typhoon intake. Fresh AOD and the interior is emaculate all but the seats. I think I did pretty good with the trade but I lost alot of money. The other guy is getting alot of good stuff but he does have to finish the build. I drove it off the trailer when I got there and the car ran great for him and he was pleased. All he needed to do was finish paint and install the rest of the interior.


----------



## slipknot91 (Jun 29, 2009)

This was what I left him with.


----------



## slipknot91 (Jun 29, 2009)

more.......




















Needless to say, He didn't do bad in the deal either. He wanted a race car to finish up and I wanted out of the game for a while. I asked 8000 for the car and ended up trading him even for his car. 

I'm doing minor things to the vert like the wheels and cleaning up under the hood. I will be adding a reprogramming kit to the aod to tighten up the shifts and have some manual control also. Gonna replace the front seats and maybe add a cage on the inside. Verts flex like crazy. Lastly I may get a hair across my A$$ and install a wet kit up to around 175hp. Just to keep the inspiration flowing untill I get another project started, lol.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jun 30, 2009)

slipknot91 said:


> Got another post in this section with all that information. I made a new thread because its been awhile.
> 
> Stock bottom end 302 with Gt40p heads worked over by me. (Springs, ported intake runners, polished exhaust runners, 5 angle valve job.)
> Edelbrock Intake with 1'' spacer gasket ported. All the other normal boltons and upgrades.
> ...




Forgive my ignorance, not a tech dude...but I've always wondered why builders leave the bottom end stock. Won't the added hp put too much stress on the bearings/crankshaft?

thanks,

mark


----------



## slipknot91 (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes it will. But I left mine that way because in the beginning, the car was just to be a street/strip vehicle. Primarily street friendly and able to go to the track on occasion. The bottom end of a 5.0 is capable of supporting 500 crank horsepower on a long term basis as long as its not abused. The build kind of got out of hand in the last few months and could be deemed "no longer a street friendly car" and thats the reason I needed to let it go. I realized that I really needed to take it all back down and do the crank and rods for it to be "reliable" but I had no more funds for that. Really, it needed another block and all the fixings to be reliable with the turbo set up I was using. Your looking at almost 8000 dollars in SVO or Dart block plus a good crank and forged H beam rods. The pistons are already forged from the factory from 1990 on up.

The reason backyard builders do this is because its cheap to find a long block and slap some good heads and cam in and add a power adder and go have fun for a while untill it blows and then they can have it all back up and running again in a weekend with a short block replacement. Over time it will cost more to do that but I'd say 70 percent of the people that do this stop racing at some point and just get out of it all together.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 1, 2009)

slipknot91 said:


> Yes it will. But I left mine that way because in the beginning, the car was just to be a street/strip vehicle. Primarily street friendly and able to go to the track on occasion. The bottom end of a 5.0 is capable of supporting 500 crank horsepower on a long term basis as long as its not abused. The build kind of got out of hand in the last few months and could be deemed "no longer a street friendly car" and thats the reason I needed to let it go. I realized that I really needed to take it all back down and do the crank and rods for it to be "reliable" but I had no more funds for that. Really, it needed another block and all the fixings to be reliable with the turbo set up I was using. Your looking at almost 8000 dollars in SVO or Dart block plus a good crank and forged H beam rods. The pistons are already forged from the factory from 1990 on up.
> 
> The reason backyard builders do this is because its cheap to find a long block and slap some good heads and cam in and add a power adder and go have fun for a while untill it blows and then they can have it all back up and running again in a weekend with a short block replacement. Over time it will cost more to do that but I'd say 70 percent of the people that do this stop racing at some point and just get out of it all together.
> 
> Hope that answers your question.



Sure does...I owned two Mustangs over the last 35 yrs:
1. 1968 Fastback, 289 , 30 over, headers, Holley 650 , auto...didn't do any of the work...wished it had a stck shift. My dad had to put in two transmissions
while I had the car opcorn:

2. 1983 Mustang GT, 302, 5 spd...jeez, THAT car was a piece of s**t. I owned it five years and was CONSTANTLY putting $$ into it. Bought new.
Let's see, if I remember correctly some of it's problems included: bad lifter 2 weeks after delivery, leaking carb(finally replaced it), blown heater hoses,
rack & pinion went south while driving on the hwy, bolts rattling off, rust(in Florida), crappy paint. But hey I was 26 & didn't give a damn then.

But I've always been a FORD man


----------



## Paul61 (Aug 16, 2009)

Had an 83 Gt myself. Red with the black hood & scoop.
Had 2 issues with the car:
- idled like crap till I did a little grinding on the Holley baseplate to uncover the idle mixture screws for the rear barrels, ran perfect after that tune up.
- Couldn't keep the rear tires from shedding rubber on the pavement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice car! 

I had a '85 GT, T-tops, 5.0L last year for the carb, 5 speed. It came with a 7.5" rear end w/2.73's. I put a 8.8" in it with 3.55's, Hooker shorty headers, Hooker 2 1/2" full length exhaust, an Edelbrock 600. Other then that it was stock. I wish I still had it!


----------



## olyman (Sep 3, 2009)

NYH1 said:


> Nice car!
> 
> I had a '85 GT, T-tops, 5.0L last year for the carb, 5 speed. It came with a 7.5" rear end w/2.73's. I put a 8.8" in it with 3.55's, Hooker shorty headers, Hooker 2 1/2" full length exhaust, an Edelbrock 600. Other then that it was stock. I wish I still had it!



yah,ill bet--and the t-tops were quite rare---


----------



## streeter (Sep 27, 2009)

slipknot91 said:


> I seen that. THere is a guy about a hour and a half from me that has atleast 5 cars with my set-up going low 5's in the eighth. And they are daily driven. Shop is HED Harrel Engine Dyno. One of those cars is stock e7 heads and an AOD. THats moving on right there.
> 
> The stock block can take some abuse as long as the tune is correct. RPM's is what kills them. Keep em under 6500 and keep the tune right, they will last forever.



I dont know I worked in a performance shop for fords and seen many stock (factory) block 302 crack in 1/2!! with HP @500 hp:jawdrop: I could pull the intake manifold and watch the block fall apart...LOL.

I am currently thinking of doing a 5.4 conversion in my 02 stang or a 4.6 with a torqtech/KB 4.6.


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 27, 2009)

Buddy of mine is running 5.46's with an ls stuck motor with nothing more than a bad ass fuel system & 91mm turbopushing less than 10lbs in his fox coupe.

Whole package=less than 8 g's!!


& ts a street ride. .


----------



## Paul61 (Sep 29, 2009)

slipknot91 said:


> I seen that. THere is a guy about a hour and a half from me that has atleast 5 cars with my set-up going low 5's in the eighth. And they are daily driven. Shop is HED Harrel Engine Dyno. One of those cars is stock e7 heads and an AOD. THats moving on right there.
> 
> The stock block can take some abuse as long as the tune is correct. RPM's is what kills them. Keep em under 6500 and keep the tune right, they will last forever.



"Old" drag racer here.
What kinda HP is your setup making?
Low 5's in the eighth (or low 8's in the quarter) in a 3000 lb car requires 1000 ++ rear wheel HP. I doubt the stock Ford block or bottom end design would survive the cyl. pressures & RPM required to make this HP?


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 29, 2009)

Paul61 said:


> "Old" drag racer here.
> What kinda HP is your setup making?
> Low 5's in the eighth (or low 8's in the quarter) in a 3000 lb car requires 1000 ++ rear wheel HP. I doubt the stock Ford block or bottom end design would survive the cyl. pressures & RPM required to make this HP?



A good stud girtle & the right amount of boost and you can make ALOT happen with a fox body stang with stock block. 

And by the way, 3000 lbs is alittle heavy...









I am a Mopar man though...


----------



## Paul61 (Sep 29, 2009)

056 kid said:


> A good stud girtle & the right amount of boost and you can make ALOT happen with a fox body stang with stock block.
> 
> And by the way, 3000 lbs is alittle heavy...
> 
> ...



I hear ya.
The quoted 3000lbs included the driver (averaging 160 lbs?).
What's the car's weight race ready?
Even if it weighed in @ 2500, with driver (I seriously doubt it)....you'd need 900 rear wheel HP to run low 5's.
Since the stock 5 speed ain't gonna do it, you must be talking auto trans, or Lenco(Not)?
Add another 15 to 20% to the rear wheel #'s to get crank HP.
You're still over 1000 HP @ the crank.......period!


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 29, 2009)

no , lots of guys are doing mid & low 5's with less than 700 at the wheels its all a matter of how that power hits the pavement.


If when you let off that button and you go toting the front clip down the tar @ 5500 rpm, you can run low 5's...


----------



## Paul61 (Sep 29, 2009)

056 kid said:


> no , lots of guys are doing mid & low 5's with less than 700 at the wheels its all a matter of how that power hits the pavement.
> 
> 
> If when you let off that button and you go toting the front clip down the tar @ 5500 rpm, you can run low 5's...



Sure they [email protected] what weight?
700 @ the wheels will do your #'s in a 2000 lb car (dragster maybe?) but, not in any stang that I know of, unless you're able to change the laws of physics......regardless of how far you "tote the front clip down the tar"??


----------



## Paul61 (Sep 30, 2009)

Kid,
Your #'s don't add up to low 5's.
5500 rpm ain't gonna run low 5's @130+ MPH.
Here's some racer math for ya, and it's even from a Mustang 5.0 site!

http://www.slowgt.com/Calc1.htm#PerfHPWt

Real racers have used these calculations for years, they're accurate.
The "he said, she said" crap means nothing, if it don't work on paper, it'll NEVER run the #'s @ the track.
I'm very interested in you proving the physics wrong?

Now, what was the weight of this low 5 second, 700 rear wheel HP, 5500 RPM car......again???????????

Cheers.
Paul


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 30, 2009)

I know 5500 wont get you down the track that fast but it will get you off the line quick, if I could find the vids I would show then to you, good website though...


----------



## Paul61 (Sep 30, 2009)

No need for vids, tell us the weight & power train of the car that runs low 5's??


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 30, 2009)

its 91 coupe that weighs over 2500, powered by a chevy truck motor with a big turbo. thats about all i know besides that it ran 5.46 @ Natural Bridge.

Dont know the 60foot, or, the speed, but I saw the time slip...


----------



## Paul61 (Sep 30, 2009)

056 kid said:


> its 91 coupe that weighs over 2500, powered by a chevy truck motor with a big turbo. thats about all i know besides that it ran 5.46 @ Natural Bridge.
> 
> Dont know the 60foot, or, the speed, but I saw the time slip...



The 60ft don't mean squat for calculating HP but, the speed is everything.
Let's say it weighs 2750 with the driver, if so it's a full tube chassis strut car as a fairly stock 96 5.0 hardtop weighs in @ 3250, that's approx 3400 with driver.
If it ain't a pro stock style car, it weighs alot more than 2750??
Even @ 2750 race ready (I doubt it), that's 950 rear wheel HP to go mid 5's or mid 8's in the 1/4.
If it's an auto car, like I said before it's doubtfull he's running a Lenco.....than you have approx 20% HP loss to the drivetrain. That brings this turbo'd "truck motor" to approx. 1100 HP in order to run your #'s?
Sorry Kid, you can't argue the physics.


----------



## Paul61 (Sep 30, 2009)

mattmc2003 said:


> good times. MM&FF had an awesome writeup on progress of a turbo 5.0 stock engine here while back. You see it? I thin they got it in the tens with stock internals. Id have to find it.



Now that's more like it, a realistic E.T.
For the kid's sake I'll do the math:
10.90's in a 3400lb car = 460 rear wheel HP x 1.2 for the auto trans.= an approx. 552 BHP.
Pretty good I'd say for a turbo'd stock 5.0 in a heavy car with 10" slicks.
Unfortunately I'll bet the turbo'd stock motor ain't long for this world!


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 1, 2009)

Have you been thinking I ment 1320 [1/4] the whole time??:jawdrop:


1/8 mile is what I am talking about..


----------



## Paul61 (Oct 1, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Have you been thinking I ment 1320 [1/4] the whole time??:jawdrop:
> 
> 
> 1/8 mile is what I am talking about..



I see that for some reason you're unable to comprehend the racer math, even from the 5.0 site.
1/4 mile (not) but, your #'s are so far off that I was actually thinking that you were talking about a 330' strip, there are a few out there or............maybe you forgot to mention using the JATO tubes :hmm3grin2orange:

So Kid.........tell us what YOUR drag racing experience is (your cars, e.t's etc.), not what you've "seen your friends do"?? opcorn:
Who knows, someone here may benefit from it?????????????????????????????????

BTW, my appologies to Slipknot for temp. highjackin the thread.

PAul


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 1, 2009)

im NOT a drag racer, I DO NOT have any experience on the subject.



i do know that i wasent dreaming when i saw buddys time slip.


people are doing crazy stuff EVERYWHERE to make their cars move faster.

Im not really interested in your math, i get enough of that through school...

So you cant believe me, well i really dont care.





Sorry for the hi jacking...


----------



## Paul61 (Oct 1, 2009)

056 kid said:


> im NOT a drag racer, I DO NOT have any experience on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No surprises here.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 1, 2009)

Paul61 said:


> No surprises here.



What the hell are you arguing for then?

Lahey??


you drunk???


----------



## ASD (Oct 1, 2009)

Stop with all the BS.:deadhorse:
Time slips are not always right. Case in point I got a slip that said I did 7.49 @90 mph in my 67 camaro and almost got kick off the track for not having the right safety stuff in the car that was that fast. After explaining to the safety tech for 10 min.that their was no way in he11 my 12:90 car went 7:49 they figured out that their computer was messed up as the next batch of cars were all running sub 10:00 in the right lane as the computer stopped at9:99 so all the slips for about 4 of us were 10:00 faster


----------



## Paul61 (Oct 1, 2009)

ASD said:


> Stop with all the BS.:deadhorse:
> Time slips are not always right. Case in point I got a slip that said I did 7.49 @90 mph in my 67 camaro and almost got kick off the track for not having the right safety stuff in the car that was that fast. After explaining to the safety tech for 10 min.that their was no way in he11 my 12:90 car went 7:49 they figured out that their computer was messed up as the next batch of cars were all running sub 10:00 in the right lane as the computer stopped at9:99 so all the slips for about 4 of us were 10:00 faster



That's funny right there! 
Re. the BS, it's like a burr under the saddle when I hear some MORON's E.T & power claims when they can't even come close to backing it up, then it turns out the guy's never did any racing or even built a car!


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 1, 2009)

Paul61 said:


> That's funny right there!
> Re. the BS, it's like a burr under the saddle when I hear some MORON's E.T & power claims when they can't even come close to backing it up, then it turns out the guy's never did any racing or even built a car!



Mabe you should go to a ####ing drag racing forum if you want to ##### and gripe about ets & weight like you are.

Il let you talk th the kid in question if he wants to talk to you.

He will argue with you all day and put 5,000 behind his words, I have seen him do it..

I dont like his smart ass attitude but he can back up every penny, he's my age and has won more from street racing in the last couple months than i bring in in two years time.

So maybe its better that you think the way you think, more $$$$ for the others...


----------



## ASD (Oct 1, 2009)

If your buddy's car is really that fast he is not telling you what he really got in it! 

First rule in st racing hold your cards close to chest.


----------



## Paul61 (Oct 1, 2009)

ASD said:


> If your buddy's car is really that fast he is not telling you what he really got in it!



Bingo.


----------



## slipknot91 (Oct 2, 2009)

Read this thread, that is if it works. One of my buddies on another site I frequent quite often. THe shops name is Harrel Engine Dyno and this Black coupe is bone stock bottom end with lots of goodies on top and a 76mm turbo. There should be a video in there somewhere.

http://horsepowerjunkies.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61292

Not hard to get a Fox in the low 5s in our neck of the woods. And on 275's at that.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 2, 2009)

Thankyou...


----------



## Paul61 (Oct 3, 2009)

slipknot91 said:


> Read this thread, that is if it works. One of my buddies on another site I frequent quite often. THe shops name is Harrel Engine Dyno and this Black coupe is bone stock bottom end with lots of goodies on top and a 76mm turbo. There should be a video in there somewhere.
> 
> http://horsepowerjunkies.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61292
> 
> Not hard to get a Fox in the low 5s in our neck of the woods. And on 275's at that.



Finally, some real #'s, thanks for the link, interesting reading.

Kid, what are ya thanking him for(?) , he just proved you were full of crap for stating " Guys are running low 5's @ 5500RPM with 550 @ the wheels".
Only a school kid with a bicycle would list those ridiculous #'s! 
This guy went low 6's with almost 700HP @ the tranny. 
Power curves are exponential (look it up), to run another full second quicker takes HUGE power.
Before your meltdown ,you missed the entire point of the discussion.
It wasn't that low 5's are not possible for a turbo'd 5.0 stang but, they are physically impossible with your #'s.................PERIOD.

Like it's always been said by drag racers:
"The B.S. stops as soon as the green light drops"

Good luck with the car Slip, post the #'s when you get it to the track.
Thanks.
Paul


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 3, 2009)

Paul61 said:


> Finally, some real #'s, thanks for the link, interesting reading.
> 
> Kid, what are ya thanking him for(?) , he just proved you were full of crap for stating " Guys are running low 5's @ 5500RPM with 550 @ the wheels".
> Only a school kid with a bicycle would list those ridiculous #'s!
> ...



I never said what kind of hp he was dealing with other than i thought it was less than 700... just like I dont know anything else about the car except that it has an ls motor, a big turbo, and is a few hundred lbs less than a stock coupe.
you are getting all stuck over 5500 rpm, thats stall, out of the shoot... not shift light stuff. the motor is probly winding out closer to 7000.
So get your panties put of your ass and quit trying to shoot me down, Im not an expert, I just know some...




But for real... you can talk to Matt, he will be a WHOLE lot nicer than I am LOL.


----------

